# PLEASE HELP--Bluebeard unit on 24 hour hold--need advice ASAP



## Jennie (Mar 21, 2009)

A former co-worker and his wife want to celebrate his retirement next month with a one week trip to St. Thomas. They've chosen this destination because they want to trace some family roots. 

They haven't travelled much and are seeking our help in planning the trip. I have an excess of RCI Points at the moment and have placed a one bedroom unit on a 24 hour hold for them at "Bluebeard's Castle Villas I (Resort #7649)".

I've been reading reviews here and at Redweek and TripAdvisor and RCI and am totally confused. I see reviews for Bluebeard's Castle, Bluebeard's Beach Club and Villas, and Bluebeard Villas I, II, and III. Many of the reviews say it is the worst place they have ever stayed. Other people like it very much. I can't always tell which place they are describing.

This couple will be fine with a plain, modest unit but I don't want to send them to a dirty or bug infested unit with shabby, broken down furniture and/or non-working toilets or sinks. (I've seen all of these complaints in various reviews, but again, I'm not sure which of the Bluebeard properties it pertains to, nor whether things have improved).

I'm hoping that someone who has stayed at Bluebeard Villa I in the last 6 months or so will be able to tell me honestly just how good or bad it really is. Hundreds of our former co-workers have heard of our numerous timeshare vacations through the years. I don't want this to be a "disaster" and have them think we've been staying in timeshare "dumps."

Thanks so much for any info you can share.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Jennie,
I can only speak for Bluebeard's BEACH CLUB - which is a standard II resort with clean spacious units on a Fabulous FABULOUS beach managed by Wyndham. We go there to enjoy the BEACH that we just love - units are plain, no frills with a full kitchen except oven and an uncrowded beach....did I say beach? LOL

The Castle is no longer affiliated with the BeachClub so owners at this non-beach front resort can not use the facilities.


----------



## Tia (Mar 21, 2009)

Just returned from a week at both Bluebeards resorts and both units were in clean working order. Lots of stairs at the Castle as it is on a Hilltop and centrally located.  We actually were in Hilltop I there. It is a 2 1/2-3 star. Nothing shabby about either, but we generally don't stay at  high end timeshares/hotels ourselves.


----------



## priker (Mar 22, 2009)

I own at BBCR (Bluebeaards Castle Resort) and you can rest assured that your friends will be happy.  BBCR is a fine destination with 2 great restaraunts and a great pool.  Fantastic views of the city and harbor provide great venues for cocktail hour or whatever.  It isd NOT super plush as in a $500 / night Marriott but we enjoy it each year.  Good Luck!


----------



## RIMike (Mar 22, 2009)

Jennie said:


> They haven't travelled much and are seeking our help in planning the trip. I have an excess of RCI Points at the moment and have placed a one bedroom unit on a 24 hour hold for them at "Bluebeard's Castle Villas I (Resort #7649)".
> 
> I've been reading reviews here and at Redweek and TripAdvisor and RCI and am totally confused. I see reviews for Bluebeard's Castle, Bluebeard's Beach Club and Villas, and Bluebeard Villas I, II, and III.
> Thanks so much for any info you can share.




Bluebeard's is confusing...even the responses on here...as to which resort they are talking about...Castle, Beach Club, Villas I, II, or III. However, I did notice that one response was from a couple just back from Bluebeard's Castle which was very positive.  They have just been to the resort you are holding a reservation for.  It sounds pretty good to me.

For others, can you explain the difference between all of these Bluebeard properties and how they relate to one another and to Wyndham?


----------



## riverside (Mar 22, 2009)

If  haven't already confirmed, be sure you check Last Call.  There's usually units available for there and you wouldn't have to use your points.


----------



## Tia (Mar 22, 2009)

There are 2 different resorts in STT with Bluebeards in the name- 1 is BB Castle and the 2nd is BB Beach Club.  RCI decided a few years ago to break the Castle up into the 4 different associations that are there... so 1 resort with 4 different association is all. The Beach Club trades via II. The Castle is on a hilltop overlooking the harbor and city while the Beach Club is out a drive on a beach.

Wyndham bought Equivest STT in 2000 or so, which included 3 properties -- Bluebeards Castle, Bluebeards Beach Club and Elysian. Castle Owners sued Wyndham, won, and are no longer part of Wyndahm/Equivest STT  .  If that is not clear can't help.




RIMike said:


> Bluebeard's is confusing...even the responses on here...as to which resort they are talking about...Castle, Beach Club, Villas I, II, or III. However, I did notice that one response was from a couple just back from Bluebeard's Castle which was very positive.  They have just been to the resort you are holding a reservation for.  It sounds pretty good to me.
> 
> For others, can you explain the difference between all of these Bluebeard properties and how they relate to one another and to Wyndham?


----------



## Jennie (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the great advice!
Jennie


----------



## glomuzquiz (Mar 28, 2009)

Jennie said:


> A former co-worker and his wife want to celebrate his retirement next month with a one week trip to St. Thomas. They've chosen this destination because they want to trace some family roots.
> 
> They haven't travelled much and are seeking our help in planning the trip. I have an excess of RCI Points at the moment and have placed a one bedroom unit on a 24 hour hold for them at "Bluebeard's Castle Villas I (Resort #7649)".
> 
> ...


I'm an owner at BlueBeard's (since 1988).  When I bought, (Hilltop Villas I), they were just starting construction on Hilltop Villas II;  and HVIII was not even on the drawing board.

The "hotel" itself is quite old as is the "Pirate's Pension" area.  I've been inside one of these rooms only once and I would not recommend it unless the traveler is basically looking for bare minimum accomodations.

Of course, when I bough in 1988, Hilltop Villas I was brand-spanking new, so..............what can I say?  IT was beautiful.  I was careful to purchase a "studio unit" since this was the least cost, 4-person unit with a FULL kitchen.  A full kitchen makes all the difference (in space, as well) if you're trying to save money by eating or preparing food yourself, in your unit.  On the other hand, by the time to call a cab and pay the island prices for groceries, I'm not sure you end up saving so much.  When I go - I always try to stay at LEAST two weeks;  not worth the airfare (from Oregon) for less time - I actually SHIP some non-perishables ahead of my arrival and save $$ that way.  What I much prefer to spend MY $$ on are the "day sail" trips out.............sailing, snorkeling, drinking, all day!!  And shopping , of course.

Again, Hilltops II and III are the newest units, but you'll do fine with ANY of the Hilltop units, if you are referring to the Blue Beard's Castle property, as opposed to the Elysian or the Beach Club properties.  Not very familiar with those.

OH:  but most of all............have your friends make SURE to go over to St. John's;  it's GORGEOUS;  unbelievable beaches, snorkeling, etc., "island life" feeling, relaxed, informal , friendly folks!  If I could afford to own THERE, I would!.........St John's is THE REASON I own on St. Thomas!

hope this helps!
Gloria


----------

